# Elven/human marriage [Merged]



## Deleted member 3778 (Jan 13, 2003)

*question...*

i was just wondering after i had finished UT...

i know many mortal men have married elf-women, but has there ever been an elf who married a mortal woman?
sofar i haven't found one, but i may be wrong
just a thought...


----------



## Heathertoes (Jan 13, 2003)

No. It never happened. Tolkien was quite clear that this type of intermarriage was very rare and only happened with those three famous men (Beren, Tuor, Aragorn).


----------



## Skyfang (Jan 13, 2003)

Weird, I thought that happened. Okay, I assumed it happend because I heard of mortal men marrying elf women, weird, very weird.


----------



## Heathertoes (Jan 13, 2003)

I suppose the fact that there are so few human women in Tolkien's books makes it pretty unlikely. The races didn't mix much in the third age (despite Peter Jackson crazed desire to give the opposite impression) so it would have had to happen early on, but there are very few human women in the Silmarillion. I suppose it could have happened, but Tolkien didn't write it.


----------



## Elfhelm25 (Jan 13, 2003)

Correct me if Im wrong , but wasnt there a woman and a male elf who were in love but never married ? ( I read it on another post once ..) I dont remember details though , sry .


----------



## Eirien (Jan 14, 2003)

Hey does any one kno what it means when therees a guild thread that has Sticky.......for example "STICKY:Members list"
"Sticky:Guild of elves and elf freinds"


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 14, 2003)

Sorry Elfhelm, don't remember..
Heathertoes, although you are right that there are very few, the ones that are mentioned are always powerful or strong-willed (Morwen, Haleth). Welcome to the forum! 
Um, Eirien, this kind of question can be answered by sending a Private Message to somebody at the forum (eg. the Moderators, who are listed at the top of the pages).. But 'Sticky' means that the thread stays in that place until it is 'unstuck': it will stay at the top of the forum.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfhelm25 _
> *Correct me if Im wrong , but wasnt there a woman and a male elf who were in love but never married ? ( I read it on another post once ..) I dont remember details though , sry . *


That is correct. 

Andreth from the house of Beor loved Aegnor... this is told in "Athrabeth Finrod Ah Andreth" in Morgoth's Ring.

Finrod assurres(sp?) Andreth that his brother Aegnor does love her, and offers reasons for why Aegnor does not marry her.
Some being that such unions are only made for high purposes of doom, and that such things are dearly paid for, and that this was a time of war (during which elves do not wed and bear children but rather prepare for death) and that Aegnor would not want to put Andreth to shame by having her grow old while he remains young.
Finrod even goes on to say that Aegnor will _never_ marry because of Andreth.


----------



## Deleted member 3778 (Jan 14, 2003)

hmm..interessting...thnx Nóm 
I have "Mogoth's Ring", but haven't read it yet..


----------



## Eriol (Jan 14, 2003)

> Tolkien was quite clear that this type of intermarriage was very rare and only happened with those three famous men (Beren, Tuor, Aragorn).



Er... What about Imrahil and the princes of Dol Amroth? It is stated quite clearly that they had elvish blood. I suppose Tolkien's comment applies to Eldar, not to elves in general. The lady Mithrellas (Imrahil's great-great...-grandmother) did not have as much bards to sing about her as the women of the three great elf-man marriages, but we should not forget her completely.


----------



## Heathertoes (Jan 14, 2003)

You're right - I'd forgotton about that. But in reply to the original question that was still a case of elvish woman human man, wasn't it?


----------



## Deleted member 3778 (Jan 27, 2003)

yes it was...but then again how do we know if their ever was a dark elf who married a mortal woman?
(afterall, you never hear any heroic tales about PLAIN elves..its only the royal ones who het all the glory... )


----------



## Tuilin (Feb 9, 2003)

You just want to marrie a dark elf dude 
*mmao*


----------



## Deleted member 3778 (Feb 10, 2003)

*ahem* that has nuthing to do with this.._Tui_...
go moo yourself..


----------



## Elfhelm25 (Mar 1, 2003)

*Elven/human marriage*

There were 3 cases of elves and men being joined in marriage, I think. Of these three that I vagualy know of , it seems it is always a female elf marrying a man. Is there any cases where male elves marry women ? If not, why do you think that wouldnt happen ??? Is it because they werent as attractive as female elves ??? 
A mere mortal female 
Poor me. I have no chance , I suppose !!!!!!


----------



## Thorin (Mar 1, 2003)

Nope. Thingol married Melian who was a Maia in human form (like Gandalf and Saruman) but that is about it. 

Beren/Luthien (Elrond's maternal great-grandparents)
Tuor/Idril (Elrond's paternal grandparents)
Aragorn/Arwen (Elrond's daughter and son-in-law)

Hmmm. Elrond sure has his ties to human/elven relationship's doesn't he?  

That's it. Way to go, human boys! Get a great looking, immortal hotty for a wife and they get stuck with....humans.


----------



## Confusticated (Mar 1, 2003)

Here's a thread on the topic

Oops Elfhelm25... I forgot you had asked a question in that thread. So you have probably read it. 

I will leave the link though, for anyone else who is interested.

PS: Thorin, I am sure that had I lived in Middle-earth Gildor Inglorion would have married me .


----------



## jallan (Mar 2, 2003)

Tolkien’s “Athrabeth Finrod Ah Andreth”, published in _Morgoth’s Ring_ (HoME 10) tells among other things of a strong attraction between an Elf and a mortal woman, which did not lead to marriage because the Elf saw too much sadness and loss for the mortal and because he could not break his ties of loyalty to his own kin, forsaking the siege of Angband for any marriage, whether to Elf or mortal.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Mar 2, 2003)

well,I think that is so because all female elves are stupid.They are crazy to chose mortal life when they can have beuatiful elves like me.   

mu ha ha ha ha


----------



## Elfhelm25 (Mar 2, 2003)

THERES my thread. I couldnt find it and therefore decided to start a new one. 
Well, Im sure where I a member of ME I would break that trend ... 
Ah, ok, I can dream ! No law against that..


----------



## Gil-Galad (Mar 7, 2003)

Actually there are more marriages between Elves and Men.That happens in III ages.It is mentiond in UT.
Next time I'll give you the names of those who married.


----------



## Celebithil (Mar 8, 2003)

*Yes*

I believe this is what Gil-Galad is referring to. The blood of elves can be seen in the line of the prince of Dol Amroth.


UT Page 248 
"As Legolas' mention of Nimrodel shows, there was an ancient Elvish Port near Dol Amroth, and a small settlement of Silvan Elves there from Lorien. The legend of the prince's line was that one of their earliest fathers had wedded an Elf-maiden: in some version it was indeed (evidently improbably)said to have been Nimrodel herself. In other tales, and more probably, it was one of Nimrodels's companions who was lost in the upper mountain glens"


----------



## Gil-Galad (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: Yes*



> _Originally posted by Celebithil _
> *I believe this is what Gil-Galad is referring to. The blood of elves can be seen in the line of the prince of Dol Amroth.
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly what I had in mind!!!!!!And there was some more information in UT about the marriages . It was close to that page as I can remember


----------



## Lasgalen (Mar 16, 2003)

What about Dior. Doesn't he count as a Man since Luthien truly became mortal. Then his marriage to Nimloth should count as a Man/Elf union.

-Lasgalen


----------



## jallan (Mar 16, 2003)

Dior seems to have been counted as Half-elven, not Elf or Man, despite Lúthien having become mortal before he was conceived.

If Dior counted as Man, then his marriage to Nimloth (or Lindis or Elulin) would be reckoned as a marriage of Eldar and Edain, and it is not.


----------

